# Status you cant put on facebook



## AROluvsJMP

Hi stole this from teenage parenting:flower:


I did not ruin this you did so make sure you remember that when you regret it :finger:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I was reading this in teen parenting and laughing! :hugs:

i can't think of one right now, but I'm sure I will soon!


----------



## dreabae

Hey 12 year old moms, Quit worrying about who your next boyfriend is and whose dating who and whose doing what and TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEWBORN!!!

Sorry there are alot of girls on my facebook who are like 12 just had babies and are putting statuses about killing themselves and how they are looking for new boyfriends. And they do this 12 times in one minute. People shouldnt make statuses while emotional lol


----------



## Leah_xx

Hhahah i know im a teen mommy but heres mine
Your a piece of shit. How can you say your tired of your daughter when you Lovee her ooohhhh so much


----------



## x__amour

B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:


----------



## taylorxx

dreabae said:


> Hey 12 year old moms, Quit worrying about who your next boyfriend is and whose dating who and whose doing what and TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEWBORN!!!
> 
> Sorry there are alot of girls on my facebook who are like 12 just had babies and are putting statuses about killing themselves and how they are looking for new boyfriends. And they do this 12 times in one minute. People shouldnt make statuses while emotional lol

WOW lol. That's crazy :nope:


----------



## emyandpotato

Love it when so called friends write on the walls of my two other best friends saying that they should all get together and then completely ignoring every message I send you for no reason at all. Oh and while I'm at it quit posting links to your 'photography' and asking people to comment. It sucks.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:

Have another baby! youve already got one adorable baby another cant hurt :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

AROluvsJMP said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:
> 
> Have another baby! youve already got one adorable baby another cant hurt :rofl:Click to expand...

Ahahaha! I wish! I'm dying for a VBAC and I need to wait at least 24+ months () for the highest chance of succeeding. So no baby right now, unfortunately. ;)


----------



## HarlaHorse

dreabae said:


> Hey 12 year old moms, Quit worrying about who your next boyfriend is and whose dating who and whose doing what and TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEWBORN!!!
> 
> Sorry there are alot of girls on my facebook who are like 12 just had babies and are putting statuses about killing themselves and how they are looking for new boyfriends. And they do this 12 times in one minute. People shouldnt make statuses while emotional lol

Theres a girl on my facebook that turned 15 in Feb, and just had her baby boy and I honestly think she has postnatal depression. Shes always got status's like 'great home with my f**king baby' or 'yay home with my son this is fun NOT' and I'm like ARGH. I tried telling her that she needs to get help because postnatal depression won't treat itself, and she believed me and said she'd go to the doctor, well she never did and she said she'll be fine, it'll go away but it just really annoys me, like common sense, if you need help and everyones telling you that, do it for your son.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:
> 
> Have another baby! youve already got one adorable baby another cant hurt :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha! I wish! I'm dying for a VBAC and I need to wait at least 24+ months () for the highest chance of succeeding. So no baby right now, unfortunately. ;)Click to expand...

UGH! well thats not too bad! :thumbup:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Theres a million status's I'd love to write, but one I'd LOVE to write is...

"Your her grandmother, not her freaking mum. She's your grandchild, not your CHILD!"


----------



## x__amour

AROluvsJMP said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:
> 
> Have another baby! youve already got one adorable baby another cant hurt :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha! I wish! I'm dying for a VBAC and I need to wait at least 24+ months () for the highest chance of succeeding. So no baby right now, unfortunately. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> UGH! well thats not too bad! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's not. I don't want a too close age gap but I don't want a 5+ year age gap so we'll probably start trying when Tori turns 2 and then hopefully have another when she's 2/3ish. And hopefully I'll get my VBAC! :happydance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

You broke my heart! is that what you want to talk about? i'm stupid for letting you walk all over me and never complained once. i'm stupid for always running back to you, but you just wanted to play games. i actually wanted to be with you. i hope you understand what your doing and hope the next girl is good with bullshit because your nothing but it.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> B-r-o-o-d-y, broody. :oops: :lol:
> 
> Have another baby! youve already got one adorable baby another cant hurt :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha! I wish! I'm dying for a VBAC and I need to wait at least 24+ months () for the highest chance of succeeding. So no baby right now, unfortunately. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> UGH! well thats not too bad! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not. I don't want a too close age gap but I don't want a 5+ year age gap so we'll probably start trying when Tori turns 2 and then hopefully have another when she's 2/3ish. And hopefully I'll get my VBAC! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah! :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Shannon, your lucky.
Where I live no hospital really does VBACs anymore.


----------



## x__amour

Leah_xx said:


> Shannon, your lucky.
> Where I live no hospital really does VBACs anymore.

Why? That's silly. If you want one, go to a practice/hospital that will work with you for one. :flow:


----------



## NewMommy17

" you care so much but yet you're denying what we have "

Single Mom -


----------



## dreabae

HarlaHorse said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Hey 12 year old moms, Quit worrying about who your next boyfriend is and whose dating who and whose doing what and TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEWBORN!!!
> 
> Sorry there are alot of girls on my facebook who are like 12 just had babies and are putting statuses about killing themselves and how they are looking for new boyfriends. And they do this 12 times in one minute. People shouldnt make statuses while emotional lol
> 
> Theres a girl on my facebook that turned 15 in Feb, and just had her baby boy and I honestly think she has postnatal depression. Shes always got status's like 'great home with my f**king baby' or 'yay home with my son this is fun NOT' and I'm like ARGH. I tried telling her that she needs to get help because postnatal depression won't treat itself, and she believed me and said she'd go to the doctor, well she never did and she said she'll be fine, it'll go away but it just really annoys me, like common sense, if you need help and everyones telling you that, do it for your son.Click to expand...

If it was ppd with these girls I would try and help but they all are making these comments because of men! Not their babies. Of all these boys they bring around their babies. I mean I totally understand if your single and get a boy friend and you introduce him to your kid but you shouldnt be bringing them around every relationship because you feel like "This is the one" with every guy you date. If OH and I broke up no guy would ever meet my son untill we were in a well stable relationship.


----------



## HarlaHorse

dreabae said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Hey 12 year old moms, Quit worrying about who your next boyfriend is and whose dating who and whose doing what and TAKE CARE OF YOUR NEWBORN!!!
> 
> Sorry there are alot of girls on my facebook who are like 12 just had babies and are putting statuses about killing themselves and how they are looking for new boyfriends. And they do this 12 times in one minute. People shouldnt make statuses while emotional lol
> 
> Theres a girl on my facebook that turned 15 in Feb, and just had her baby boy and I honestly think she has postnatal depression. Shes always got status's like 'great home with my f**king baby' or 'yay home with my son this is fun NOT' and I'm like ARGH. I tried telling her that she needs to get help because postnatal depression won't treat itself, and she believed me and said she'd go to the doctor, well she never did and she said she'll be fine, it'll go away but it just really annoys me, like common sense, if you need help and everyones telling you that, do it for your son.Click to expand...
> 
> If it was ppd with these girls I would try and help but they all are making these comments because of men! Not their babies. Of all these boys they bring around their babies. I mean I totally understand if your single and get a boy friend and you introduce him to your kid but you shouldnt be bringing them around every relationship because you feel like "This is the one" with every guy you date. If OH and I broke up no guy would ever meet my son untill we were in a well stable relationship.Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. I don't think children should be exposed to relationships and stuff unless its a serious relationship purely because I think they would get confused if you rock up with different guys all the time!

Ugh, I think girls like that are far too immature to even have sex, let alone be pregnant or have a child. I know there are cases that contraception has failed people but I also know alot of cases how people just don't use any form of protection and then when they end up pregnant its 'ruined their lives' and its like well thats your fault, no one elses.


----------



## zerolivia

YES I know my baby wasn't planned, YES I know I'm not married, YES I know I'm still young, YES I wish I was a little bit older. But am I going to sit around a be depressed? NO. What kind of mother would I be if I was dreading my child?! YES I'm going to post things about how excited I am to be a mommy. Because a child is a blessing. I DON'T CARE if it's looked down upon, I only CARE about my child and the people who support me. 
So shut up.


----------



## HarlaHorse

zerolivia said:


> YES I know my baby wasn't planned, YES I know I'm not married, YES I know I'm still young, YES I wish I was a little bit older. But am I going to sit around a be depressed? NO. What kind of mother would I be if I was dreading my child?! YES I'm going to post things about how excited I am to be a mommy. Because a child is a blessing. I DON'T CARE if it's looked down upon, I only CARE about my child and the people who support me.
> So shut up.

Well said, I wish I could have wrote that at some point as well :thumbup:


----------



## dreabae

I love you but your a selfish *******. You haven't bought ANYTHING for the baby or our new apartment but cant tell me where you $450 dollars went. I spend everything I have on you and Roman and you can't even get me a birthday gift. I want us to work out but will you ever change?!


----------



## dreabae

:rofl: I got bleeped


----------



## amysra

zerolivia said:


> YES I know my baby wasn't planned, YES I know I'm not married, YES I know I'm still young, YES I wish I was a little bit older. But am I going to sit around a be depressed? NO. What kind of mother would I be if I was dreading my child?! YES I'm going to post things about how excited I am to be a mommy. Because a child is a blessing. I DON'T CARE if it's looked down upon, I only CARE about my child and the people who support me.
> So shut up.

^ WSS :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Feels fantastic today! my Son is my savior he is who you have to thank for me not murdering you hahhahahha :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I pray that you take all of the chances you have in this next year to make yourself better for your son.. You used to be so excited about this baby and about us starting our lives together. Now my family hates you, even I don't know how much I really like you anymore.. All for drugs.. All I wanna know.. Was it worth it? You might not be able to change what you did now, what's done is done, but I pray that you get your shit together and do something with yourself. Not for me. Bur for this little boy you say you were so excited to meet and help me raise.. If I wouldve known this is what you were gonna do and choose I wouldve never came off of my bc and wouldn't give a shit if you had choose drugs because I could just walk away so much easier if it weren't for this little boy..


Sorry- rant over.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> I pray that you take all of the chances you have in this next year to make yourself better for your son.. You used to be so excited about this baby and about us starting our lives together. Now my family hates you, even I don't know how much I really like you anymore.. All for drugs.. All I wanna know.. Was it worth it? You might not be able to change what you did now, what's done is done, but I pray that you get your shit together and do something with yourself. Not for me. Bur for this little boy you say you were so excited to meet and help me raise.. If I wouldve known this is what you were gonna do and choose I wouldve never came off of my bc and wouldn't give a shit if you had choose drugs because I could just walk away so much easier if it weren't for this little boy..
> 
> 
> Sorry- rant over.


god Skye :hugs:


----------



## Mb2012

My main concern is my child, and if any of you have a problem with the father of said child keep it to yourself your opinion isn't wanted nor needed. If he didn't want to be there and be apart of our child's life you'd bitch and moan about how much of a deadbeat he is. The fact that he wants to be there drives you crazy, and you call yourself family. Get over it, he's with me and we're happy if you didn't notice and as far as I'm concerned I could walk away from all of you so fast. Go ahead and make up all these little ideas about him how he does this or that when your ready to grow up and act your age since you are all 'adults' then come talk to me. All your doing is losing your chance of ever and I do mean EVER having anything to do with our child, it's our decision whose in our child's life not yours and if you keep it up we will be moving away and losing contact with all of you.


----------



## teen_mommy44

emyandpotato said:


> Love it when so called friends write on the walls of my two other best friends saying that they should all get together and then completely ignoring every message I send you for no reason at all. Oh and while I'm at it quit posting links to your 'photography' and asking people to comment. It sucks.

i think the same thing!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I pray that you take all of the chances you have in this next year to make yourself better for your son.. You used to be so excited about this baby and about us starting our lives together. Now my family hates you, even I don't know how much I really like you anymore.. All for drugs.. All I wanna know.. Was it worth it? You might not be able to change what you did now, what's done is done, but I pray that you get your shit together and do something with yourself. Not for me. Bur for this little boy you say you were so excited to meet and help me raise.. If I wouldve known this is what you were gonna do and choose I wouldve never came off of my bc and wouldn't give a shit if you had choose drugs because I could just walk away so much easier if it weren't for this little boy..
> 
> 
> Sorry- rant over.
> 
> 
> god Skye :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush: sorry...


----------



## jemmie1994

whats more important me or your mates?! hardly spend any time with me at all anymore you chat shit about me not involving you whenever i try you run a mile grow some balls!!!


----------



## Sophie1234

Wish my brothers waste of space of a girlfriend would get my niece into a routine, stop dumping her on people why she's goes getting pissed and sniffing coke and stop being such a lazy fucker!! Clean up, get your life together and if u don't want to be with my brother anymore then fuck off to the council and get somewhere to go instead of taking Layla to your mums filthy house where she has nowhere to sleep! (For the record, my brother offered her the flat but she doesn't want to live there on her own, that's why she's at her mums some days, not because my brother didn't offer lol)


----------



## h32kmr

This is what I would post...

I'M PREGNANT RIGHT NOW. I WAS PREGNANT BEFORE. These are my decisions, and I just want your support.


----------



## mommie2be

"girl, you are pregnant... maybe you should stop posting sh!t about beating someones ass and partying all over the internet anymore!" 

UGH ! These two girls (one who has 2 boys & is pregnant again, and one who's pregnant with her first) have been arguing on facebook literally ALL day.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Why cant it go back? why are you doing this? how could you give up on me that easy? WHY?! 

Annie Lennox- "Why" is my song today


----------



## MrsBurton09

Wish I had the balls to tell you what I rly think about you. But your not even worth my time. When you ask if I am mad at you the answer is no but I dont have time for your bs games so get over yourself...I can do with out "friends" I am a grown woman who is married and have a baby on the way. And pls stop telling ppl you are my child's aunt...your not kin to us and we aren't close enought to even be sister like. Thanks.


----------



## qwerry

emyandpotato said:


> Love it when so called friends write on the walls of my two other best friends saying that they should all get together and then completely ignoring every message I send you for no reason at all. Oh and while I'm at it quit posting links to your 'photography' and asking people to comment. It sucks.

OMG , i so agree with your last one, i have this kid on my facebook who thinks he's a professional and all and constantly put likes up and tells people to put comments ect on ,urgh frustrates me.

Anyways ha um mines would be , "umm stop contracting yourself all the times and stop moaning about other people moaning your annoying the hell of me".


----------



## MrsBurton09

haha I had to edit what I rly think about this girl bc I cant even be honest on a site she will probably never run across. I am truely a push over.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

MrsBurton09 said:


> haha I had to edit what I rly think about this girl bc I cant even be honest on a site she will probably never run across. I am truely a push over.

You should have kept it!!!! you are too nice!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Keep your babies safe you idiot!! You don't let a 2 year old running around in just a diaper run around on the sidewalk without you even Being there to watch!! You'd think having 3 kids you'd know better then to just let them run around when they're no older then 3!!! You're their parent, keep an eye on them!! I shouldn't have to go outside and tell then that they need to play in the grass because that the street is busy and they don't wanna get hit by a car! It's common sence to know you WATCH your kids while they're playing!! What if someone drove by and kidnapped them?!? What would you tell the cops?? "I was busy sitting in my house to Notice my kids were down the street.."


Ugh this is why certain people shouldn't have kids..


----------



## Jen_xx

I AM PREGNANT!!!!!! 


That is all I would put.


----------



## NewMommy17

uhmmm your jealous that im pregnant . You think your better then me the things you do i will never do . How dare you and that b*tch try to talk me into termination . If i would've ;listened to you b*tches i would be a nervous wreck full 0f regret i lost my little brother June 1st it was a tragic death murder in vain ! God truly worked in a miracle way and maybe this was god way of bringing new life my way ! When i said i wasn't aborting my princess and i didn't have a reason why i just felt it wasnt right well guess what b*tches princess is going to be here in 3 months . I still dont understand how my best friend couldn't stand by my side and support my decision maybe because your thinking of competition isn't a baby about love ? When you were in my position when your man was behind bars i stood by you everyday at county visits you asked if you should have your little man i told you of course you will bring little man into the world are you kidding me ? i knew you would be a perfect mom without any doubt. I now see & know my real friends family first and it took death and my lovely pregnancy to vision this !


----------



## mommie2be

"If it embarrasses you so much that I'm pregnant and that I'm posting things about MY baby... don't look at my facebook. Neither you or your daughters are even my friends on here, so stop stalking me. You will not be a part of my sons life and yeah, I will always remember you as the ONE person who wanted him gone throughout my entire pregnancy."

To my stepmom, she can't seem to accept the fact that I am pregnant and will remain pregnant until I have my son... She was all "you can fix this situation, this is just a bump in the road." seriously?


----------



## Lucy22

Stop getting mad at me over stupid things! I am NOT a flake!

Yes, I know I forgot to pay the mortgage. Yes, I know you have to work over-time this week to pay the interest for the late payment. But did I do it on purpose? NO! I said sorry, so leave it go!

I love you so much, I love our children so much. I want things to be like they were. 
Its getting there, but we can't make progress if your being a melodramatic bitch every time something doesn't go our way. We have so much to be thankful for and you don't even fucking appreciate it. 

Your Elena's whole world, and I know she's the apple of your eye. I know you adore her as you'll adore this baby. 

You need to accept it, she has OCD. Its not "just a phase".

It is not my fault she has this, and I'd appreciate it if you would stop blaming me. I do that myself as it is. You need to accept this before we can even think about getting her help!

We're working through our big problems but your creating drama by getting angry over stuff that isn't even important. Its stupid. Get over it, and yourself.

My world does not revolve around you. You made me realize that when YOU left ME.


----------



## Kaisma

Kaisa had great sex last night.


----------



## 20102001

"My mum really annoys me ... " :growlmad:

I have her on fb though ... :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

You thought that i would be sad without you I LAUGH HARDER! 
 Thought that i would self destruct but i am STILL here and even in my years to come i am STILL gonna be here!


I AM A SURVIVOR!


----------



## Natali

Sore boobies guys. That is all. 


:D xx


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Come back baby please cause we belong together :/


----------



## taylorxx

I'd love to put I'm pregnant all over facebook lol.


It also disgusts me that people try to "trap" their boyfriends by getting pregnant.. or by getting pregnant on purpose by some guy they just started dating, and then complain that the he/FOB doesn't want to be with them or have anything to do with the baby.. It's so selfish and irresponsible, people like that are obviously not ready for a baby :nope:


----------



## taylorxx

AROluvsJMP said:


> Come back baby please cause we belong together :/

aww :cry: I sure hope y'all can work things out.. big big big :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

taylorxx said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Come back baby please cause we belong together :/
> 
> aww :cry: I sure hope y'all can work things out.. big big big :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i dont see him actually not being with me i think hes just stressed and i understand so i am gonna give him space and hope for the best! :thumbup:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## taylorxx

Yeah probably hun, hopefully he will come around soon.. I'm sure he will :hugs: I'm feeling a lot better today. I started pretty badly cramping after OH & I had sex and that happened last time I was PG, but I've been reading it's normal. I've also been drinking a lot of water and I've found that it helps with cramping greatly (thanks to you girls!). I'm feeling a lot better about this pregnancy and so is OH. How are you feeling love? :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Thats awesome! i feel great!!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

So on fire so in love that look in your eyes that i miss so much <3


----------



## Shanelley

mine would be

I'm pregnant, i don't need a sex fix, and i'm not easy, so boys F**K off!!! rofl


----------



## birdiex

Is in such a strange mood, I'm bored, but I'm pumped and I have heartburn :wacko:

So glad I didn't go in to work today, so nervous though that the company will react pretty badly to me asking the head office to sort their shit out so I don't hurt myself again! 

Oh, and baby looooooves acoustic guitar music, every time newton faulkner goes on, or the acoustic version of canon in d, baby goes mad :cloud9: I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY GENDER SCAN ON WEDNESDAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## birdiex

Shanelley said:


> mine would be
> 
> I'm pregnant, i don't need a sex fix, and i'm not easy, so boys F**K off!!! rofl

Luckily I've had none of this because everyone knows how mushy I am over my boyfriend :haha: but if they carry on, tell them you're a lesbian :rofl:


----------



## Shanelley

birdiex said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> mine would be
> 
> I'm pregnant, i don't need a sex fix, and i'm not easy, so boys F**K off!!! rofl
> 
> Luckily I've had none of this because everyone knows how mushy I am over my boyfriend :haha: but if they carry on, tell them you're a lesbian :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha a pregnant lesbian? Do you think that'd work :haha:


----------



## Mb2012

Gee thanks for letting me know how you really feel. Apparently my own parents think I'm some crazed teen who just HAD to have a baby. Why the hell would I intentionally get pregnant by someone I never get to see? Better yet If my baby was planned don't you think me and him would be living together away from you people. When people PLAN a baby usually things are mostly together, how STUPID can you be. I was raised by f*cking idiots obviously.

Or

Thanks again for proving how much nicer his family is. When it comes down to you wanting to babysit our child and his mother wanting to do the same I'll remember this. How childish you've handled this whole situation, it wont be forgotten. Everyone keeps saying how much I'm going to need my mom but at the end of the day I don't. All I need is him never once has he accused me of doing this on purpose, never has he let me cry for longer than a minute before consoling me, never has he let anyone talk crap about me family or not and from the beginning he's loved our child. You say he's such a bad person but if that's the case what does that make you?


....so peeved about my parents :hissy: I just want to scream and say I'm the pregnant one not you.


----------



## birdiex

Shanelley said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> mine would be
> 
> I'm pregnant, i don't need a sex fix, and i'm not easy, so boys F**K off!!! rofl
> 
> Luckily I've had none of this because everyone knows how mushy I am over my boyfriend :haha: but if they carry on, tell them you're a lesbian :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha a pregnant lesbian? Do you think that'd work :haha:Click to expand...

Why not, you turned lesbian from the "awful experience" that got you pregnant in the first place?! Could work! :rofl:


----------



## Shanelley

birdiex said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> mine would be
> 
> I'm pregnant, i don't need a sex fix, and i'm not easy, so boys F**K off!!! rofl
> 
> Luckily I've had none of this because everyone knows how mushy I am over my boyfriend :haha: but if they carry on, tell them you're a lesbian :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha a pregnant lesbian? Do you think that'd work :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why not, you turned lesbian from the "awful experience" that got you pregnant in the first place?! Could work! :rofl:Click to expand...

haha as a matter of fact i am put off :sex: since the awful experience that got me pregnant. :haha::haha: I'm not lesbian but i'm sure i could convince them otherwise if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Watching my favorite movie in the whole wide world!!!! Despicable me <3


----------



## HarlaHorse

Okay, this status I would absoloutly LOVE to put on facebook.

"Bitch, say shes yours again, I DARE you!" :haha:

My MIL is 'still' claiming that MY baby is hers, time to punch her you think? :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HarlaHorse said:


> Okay, this status I would absoloutly LOVE to put on facebook.
> 
> "Bitch, say shes yours again, I DARE you!" :haha:
> 
> My MIL is 'still' claiming that MY baby is hers, time to punch her you think? :rofl:

:rofl: Thats hilarious!!! my dad keeps saying if i call Emerson Emmy then hes going to call him Emily and can i please change his name and i finally snapped and said your gonna squeeze him out of your vagina then you go right ahead and name him but seeing as you wont be doing that then i think you should just shut up :rofl: i am such a bitch but i was tired of hearing it!


----------



## HarlaHorse

AROluvsJMP said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this status I would absoloutly LOVE to put on facebook.
> 
> "Bitch, say shes yours again, I DARE you!" :haha:
> 
> My MIL is 'still' claiming that MY baby is hers, time to punch her you think? :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Thats hilarious!!! my dad keeps saying if i call Emerson Emmy then hes going to call him Emily and can i please change his name and i finally snapped and said your gonna squeeze him out of your vagina then you go right ahead and name him but seeing as you wont be doing that then i think you should just shut up :rofl: i am such a bitch but i was tired of hearing it!Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm a bit to my MIL as well, well, behind her back I am :haha: I wish I could be to her face! She was so angry when we announced Lacey's name would be Lacey Shae, and she said 'why not Lacey Mona?' & her husband laughed and said 'MONA! WTF!' :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HarlaHorse said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this status I would absoloutly LOVE to put on facebook.
> 
> "Bitch, say shes yours again, I DARE you!" :haha:
> 
> My MIL is 'still' claiming that MY baby is hers, time to punch her you think? :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Thats hilarious!!! my dad keeps saying if i call Emerson Emmy then hes going to call him Emily and can i please change his name and i finally snapped and said your gonna squeeze him out of your vagina then you go right ahead and name him but seeing as you wont be doing that then i think you should just shut up :rofl: i am such a bitch but i was tired of hearing it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I'm a bit to my MIL as well, well, behind her back I am :haha: I wish I could be to her face! She was so angry when we announced Lacey's name would be Lacey Shae, and she said 'why not Lacey Mona?' & her husband laughed and said 'MONA! WTF!' :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: i feel so bad that you have to deal with that!!!! i would be so pissed!


----------



## HarlaHorse

AROluvsJMP said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this status I would absoloutly LOVE to put on facebook.
> 
> "Bitch, say shes yours again, I DARE you!" :haha:
> 
> My MIL is 'still' claiming that MY baby is hers, time to punch her you think? :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Thats hilarious!!! my dad keeps saying if i call Emerson Emmy then hes going to call him Emily and can i please change his name and i finally snapped and said your gonna squeeze him out of your vagina then you go right ahead and name him but seeing as you wont be doing that then i think you should just shut up :rofl: i am such a bitch but i was tired of hearing it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I'm a bit to my MIL as well, well, behind her back I am :haha: I wish I could be to her face! She was so angry when we announced Lacey's name would be Lacey Shae, and she said 'why not Lacey Mona?' & her husband laughed and said 'MONA! WTF!' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i feel so bad that you have to deal with that!!!! i would be so pissed!Click to expand...

Shes just... an idiot. That's really all she is :haha: theres not much more to it. It's the worst feeling in the world knowing that I have to put up with her for the rest of my life, the things I do for my boyfriend :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahaha yeah :rofl:


----------



## HarlaHorse

AROluvsJMP said:


> hahaha yeah :rofl:

I swear, I'll end up having the biggest fall out with her one day and because it'll all be so built up I'm just going to have a massive spaz attack! :rofl: you wait! It'll be on the news everywhere! :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HarlaHorse said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah :rofl:
> 
> I swear, I'll end up having the biggest fall out with her one day and because it'll all be so built up I'm just going to have a massive spaz attack! :rofl: you wait! It'll be on the news everywhere! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha i am so surprised you haven't lost it yet!!!!! i would have lost it like months ago!


----------



## cwoodbaby

When you post more pictures of yourself drinking and partying than you do of your child I judge you.. It looks really bad. I hope you don't spend every night drinking. I really thought you would be a good mom.


----------



## HarlaHorse

AROluvsJMP said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah :rofl:
> 
> I swear, I'll end up having the biggest fall out with her one day and because it'll all be so built up I'm just going to have a massive spaz attack! :rofl: you wait! It'll be on the news everywhere! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha i am so surprised you haven't lost it yet!!!!! i would have lost it like months ago!Click to expand...

I know right! Shes lucky my mumma raised me better! :haha:



cwoodbaby said:


> When you post more pictures of yourself drinking and partying than you do of your child I judge you.. It looks really bad. I hope you don't spend every night drinking. I really thought you would be a good mom.

Oh my god, that reminds me of some of the girls I have on my facebook. They make out that their GREAT mums and their obviously not or they wouldn't be out partying every single weekend. :growlmad:


----------



## birdiex

Oh my god, my vagina feels like it's going to be ripped in half.

:cry::growlmad:


----------



## charlotte88

"stop being a filthy cretin and pay attention to looking after your son not advertising on facebook every week about who your sleeping with!! Your like a walking STI advert"


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Dont you just love bawling your eyes out over a guy who doesn't give a shit about you or his son? i sure do...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Dont you just love bawling your eyes out over a guy who doesn't give a shit about you or his son? i sure do...

:nope: I love you Autumn!! I hate that, but I know exactly what you mean.. :sad2:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Dont you just love bawling your eyes out over a guy who doesn't give a shit about you or his son? i sure do...
> 
> :nope: I love you Autumn!! I hate that, but I know exactly what you mean.. :sad2:Click to expand...

Yeah i am watching soul surfer and i forgot how bad this movie makes me cry! and ugh but whatever i am so much more happier without him its just sometimes i think about all the good times! :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I bawled like a baby during it so I know what you mean!! And I do the same thing- it sucks because the good outweighs the bad (like how many good times compare to bad times) so it's hard to put the good ones out of my head even though I should!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> I bawled like a baby during it so I know what you mean!! And I do the same thing- it sucks because the good outweighs the bad (like how many good times compare to bad times) so it's hard to put the good ones out of my head even though I should!

Exactly! and i just keep thinking about him with someone else and it hurts it feels like he just keeps stabbing me and stabbing me! :cry:

I want it to be the way i thought it was going to be but it never will be :/

i got a match lol but i dont know if i want to pay for it but ive had a few matches and i have 2 messages i just cant read them so unfair! but i just dont know yet if i forsure want to date again! and whos gonna wanna date a girl whos six months pregnant with someone elses baby....


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:hugs: it'll get better!!! We're strong mommas!!! Eventually we'll find GOOD guys who love our boys!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Shit Skye you left me on facebook and i paid for my match account shit!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Shit Skye you left me on facebook and i paid for my match account shit!

I got off because I gotta go back in forth (I'm on my iPod) you got a match account?!? :o and payed for it?!?


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeshhh!!!! all because you left and i wanted to see who emailed me and i just had to pay for it :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> yeshhh!!!! all because you left and i wanted to see who emailed me and i just had to pay for it :dohh:

Lol is it like a pay by the month kinda thing??


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yeah i am only gonna keep it this month..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Yeah i am only gonna keep it this month..

*YOU BETTER!!!!* I'll shoot you!! Lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahhaa i met a guy!! but were just talking hes really sweet! hmmm i like match! you gotta get one i feel so hot hahahahhaha :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: how much is it for a month?? Sounds like some decent guys!! There aren't any around here though :(


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: how much is it for a month?? Sounds like some decent guys!! There aren't any around here though :(

its 40 for one month but 70 for three shit i should have paid for three lol! but anyway yeah but then again there are men everywhere!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: how much is it for a month?? Sounds like some decent guys!! There aren't any around here though :(
> 
> its 40 for one month but 70 for three shit i should have paid for three lol! but anyway yeah but then again there are men everywhere!Click to expand...

:o holy crap! You're crazy!! Lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahhaha


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I wouldn't spend $40 on it! Lol you REALLY wanted to see those messages!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yes :/ but now i am addicted!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> yes :/ but now i am addicted!

:dohh: you better find your soul mate!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

haha i feel so weird! like talking to all these people! like i have never been with anyone other then fob and all theses guys dont seem to mind that i am pregnant shit i like older men!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> haha i feel so weird! like talking to all these people! like i have never been with anyone other then fob and all theses guys dont seem to mind that i am pregnant shit i like older men!

:haha: you're amazing!! Older guys are soooo much easier then young immature idiots..


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I miss you, I miss us, and most of all I miss the life my son would have had if you gave a shit about us...


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I wanted to get on match but I don't want to pay!! I tried out a couple free dating sites but most of them were just trying to have sex with me haha. There was one site that I REALLY liked and it was free, but someone how my FOB found out I was on it and either him or a friend of his hacked my profile and read all my private messages :(


And I like older guys too! :blush:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

"Hey babydaddy, QUIT calling me fat, it isn't funny anymore! xP Or I will take back my dad's ring " Kind wish I could post that on his wall. All well. XD


----------



## Lucy22

"I'm so fucking angry I could shoot someone right now. That is all."


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Burchy314 said:


> OMG I wanted to get on match but I don't want to pay!! I tried out a couple free dating sites but most of them were just trying to have sex with me haha. There was one site that I REALLY liked and it was free, but someone how my FOB found out I was on it and either him or a friend of his hacked my profile and read all my private messages :(
> 
> 
> And I like older guys too! :blush:

Yeah i am so impatient i had to pay for it because i wanted to see all the emails that i got that i couldnt see! yeah a few guys have tried to have sex with me its ridiculous! ugh that would suck! my fob wouldnt give a shit thou:/


----------



## Shanelley

I like you heaps, I don't want to be just another 'thing' to you. Do You like me too?


----------



## HarlaHorse

"Lacey's going to be with us anytime now. I don't want any of your advice, I don't agree with many of your parenting skills anyway, Lacey is MY daughter, not yours. Your immature and I'm not interested in anything you have to say."


----------



## AROluvsJMP

You gotta love being a complete bitch to someone who you used to give a shit about but now you don't even care :flow:


----------



## birdiex

AROluvsJMP said:


> You gotta love being a complete bitch to someone who you used to give a shit about but now you don't even care :flow:

You go Autumn! :happydance: (I saw about the email in another thread :flow:)


----------



## Shanelley

I have another: If im not talking to you, i'm waiting for you to talk to me. WHY DONT YOU GET IT.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

birdiex said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> You gotta love being a complete bitch to someone who you used to give a shit about but now you don't even care :flow:
> 
> You go Autumn! :happydance: (I saw about the email in another thread :flow:)Click to expand...

Thanks girly!


----------



## NewMommy17

& I dont believe we were put together and not meant to be together =/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I FINALLY ACTUALLY HEARD WITH MY OWN TWO EARS THAT YOURE IN PRISON!! I wish that you could've grown up with me and were here to take care of your son instead of sitting in a cell 4 hours away *HOPEFULLY* feeling like an idiot for what you put me through.. I hate to say it... But I'm excited to write you a letter with pictures of my bump and of our son for you to see and be jealous of me..


:blush: that is all....


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I FINALLY ACTUALLY HEARD WITH MY OWN TWO EARS THAT YOURE IN PRISON!! I wish that you could've grown up with me and were here to take care of your son instead of sitting in a cell 4 hours away *HOPEFULLY* feeling like an idiot for what you put me through.. I hate to say it... But I'm excited to write you a letter with pictures of my bump and of our son for you to see and be jealous of me..
> 
> 
> :blush: that is all....

Your so strong :flow:


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I FINALLY ACTUALLY HEARD WITH MY OWN TWO EARS THAT YOURE IN PRISON!! I wish that you could've grown up with me and were here to take care of your son instead of sitting in a cell 4 hours away *HOPEFULLY* feeling like an idiot for what you put me through.. I hate to say it... But I'm excited to write you a letter with pictures of my bump and of our son for you to see and be jealous of me..
> 
> 
> :blush: that is all....

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 112110

.
thought this was in teen parenting :dohh:


----------



## 16mommy2b

emyandpotato said:


> Love it when so called friends write on the walls of my two other best friends saying that they should all get together and then completely ignoring every message I send you for no reason at all. Oh and while I'm at it quit posting links to your 'photography' and asking people to comment. It sucks.

ughh i hate datttt!!!!!sometimes i feel like dey do on purpose!!


----------



## kirsteen

I dont get what this thread is about?


----------



## Mickey1994

kirsteen said:


> I dont get what this thread is about?

It's just things you wish you could write on facebook (or anywhere really) but you can't because people will get mad or you don't want a certain someone to see it.


----------



## trinaestella

So tired of being horny all the time!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mumtobe15

One i really want to put right now

' Mum, piss off, i may be 16 and pregnant but this is MY child im having, not yours, understand? Thanks.'



I just hate how she's taking over my whole pregnancy -__-


----------



## MommaAlexis

your daughter called me mom before she ever did you. And you know it.


----------

